# Trying to get weight down quickly before third IVF attempt



## Gypsy Moon (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi, I have just finished my second attempt at ivf and since starting treatment my weight has crept up to a level that I am not happy with and I now fall into the obese category.  I want to get as much weight off as possible before our third attempt which will hopefully be April/May.  I was wondering whether anyone had asked whether the meal replacement programmes are okay prior to treatment.  In particular I am looking at Tony Ferguson (Boots), The Biggest Loser (Asda) or straight forward Slimfast.  I know there are others that replace all meals but I still want to be able to have a balanced meal in the evening.  Thanks, Gypsy xxxx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Gypsymoon,  Sorry the only one I have heard of is the Slimfast Diet    the others must be new!

I know the Cambridge diet is a tested diet that has been checked out and it doesn't have to be all shakes and soups you could have 2 or 3 shakes a day and a meal in the evening, the 810 plan I think it is.  Usually you would start on the Sole Source (strict no eating at all regime) but you can chose which suits you best.  What I liked about the Cambridge other than the obvious quick weight loss    was the fact I had a personal weight loss guy who came to see me every week for a weigh in and chat.  I only did the Sole Source for a little while as my BMI was 29 when I started and got to 25 quite quickly.

Good luck with what ever you decide though and good luck too with your next TX

Shelley xx


----------



## sleepypenguin (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi Mish

I don't know about the quick fix diets as you can see from my ticker I have 4 stone to lose but I just wanted to say be carefull how you do it, don't forget your body needs to be full of healthy nutrients etc to optimise your chacces and support those embies. Good luck. 

x

ps have you looked on Belly busters? You can get access by pm'ing Chux or Tony.

x


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Sleepypenguin, I'm already on Belly Buddies I lost over 3 1/2 stone on the CD 18 months ago and I still have a BMI of 23   , I was just replying to a post by Gypsy Moon   

I totally agree about the nutrients in your Diet and thats why I like the CD it does have the correct nutrients, I wasn't a fan of the VLC diets until I did the CD, it worked for me and I have managed to keep it off through hard work and CD maintenance.  There are a few girls on the CD thread that lost the weight and then got their BFP, I'm not suggesting for one minute that it was totally the CD that did it, but I do believe the weight loss could possibly have helped a little iykwim.  There are obviously others who have done the diet and unfortunately haven't got their BFP   

Any weight loss diet undertaken can rob you of vital nutrients, low fat diets are apparently not too good for fertility either, as women I think we just can't win can we   

Take care
Shelley xx


----------



## sleepypenguin (Jan 1, 2009)

Sorry Mish I was posting quick I ment the post for Gypsy moon  just back at work at not funtioning normally yet   . Well done on your weight loss hope I can follow.
x


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm sure you will do well with the weight loss hun       

I don't function properly at all these days     

Shelley xx


----------



## clogs (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Mish


I hope you are well. I was in your position before my first IVF round and I lost 3 1/2 stone and kept it off, I simply went swimming regularly (difficult first few times when you are chubby but fine when you are in the water) I also did a diet where I only ate wholemeal grains, rice pasta etc and loads of veg and it worked a treat and I wasn't hungry and I didn't have to miss meals or use substitute meals crammed with additives.




Diet as follows:


Wake up drink a mug of hot water with lemon


Then breakfast on fruit try and make it have variety of colours and eat as much as you like






Lunch


Smoked mackeral or tuna salad
Bean salad
Lentil salad
wholemeal rice and pasta salad






Try to only eat meat three days a week and only one portion of red meat a week ensure two thirds of your plate is veg and the rest is divide between protein and carbs (wholemeal pasta, rice or new potatoes in skin only)


Dinner


Chicken fajitas with peppers, courgettes, onion and wholemeal pitta bread
Stir fry
Veg Pasta
Black bean salad
Guinea fowl pot roast with lots of veg


Avoid coffee and tea only drink water no alcohol or fizzy drinks. It sounds tough but you can snack on fruit and truly I was never hungry and I lost all that weight in around 3 months. You can have olive oil etc just


Good luck let me know if you need any recipes.


Cx


----------



## valentina (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi Gypsymoon

I'm in a similar place to you. I had three treatments and my BMI crept up to 28. Then I made a huge effort with diet and exercise and got myself down to 24.4. What worked for me was the GI diet, which cuts some of the bad carbs out of your diet and encourages you to eat lots of veggies too. It's like a toned down Atkins and was very effective. The weight came off so fast that my Wii fit was worried about me! Lol. 

I've had two cycles since and they haven't worked but that's due to some other issues, it turns out. The research does show that having a BMI within the 'normal' range increases your chances so it's well worth doing. I used Wii Fit and EA Sports Active very regularly as well as the diet. 

The two cycles have sent my weight right back up again, though, and I'm back to 27.5 or something  So I'm back on the EA sports, this time on the X-Box and being really careful what I eat. I'm hoping to cycle again April/May like you. Will try to join the Belly Buddies myself I think - I didn't know about that one. 

Good luck with your weight loss 

V xxx


----------



## Gypsy Moon (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for all of your replies.


I made a BIG mistake.  I purchased the TF diet in the end but only managed one day.  I felt so hungry and sick.  It made me wonder whether it was actually doing more harm than good.  Yes I might lose the weight quickly but I could also be depriving my body things that it needs.  So I've decided to start my weight watcher plan again.  I cannot afford to sign up for it and go to classes but I am going to use my old material and have picked up The Mail yesterday which had a Week 1 plan in it.  I know the weight isn't going to come off so quickly but it will be more sustainable.


Will ask to join the Belly Buddies group so might see you all again shortly.


Gypsy
xxx


----------



## Surfergirl (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi Gypsy,

I have just been reading the thread and thought I would offer some suggestions if that's ok? I am a qualified fitness instructor and personal trainer and have often worked with people trying to lose weight. My experience is that moderation is the key and healthy eating/exercise are absolutely essential. 
Try not to lose too much too quickly or go on any 'quick fix' diets, tempting as it may be! You are right, the body needs essential nutrients, especially when going through fertility treatment. 

I agree with Valentina that the GI diet is very good. It involves food with a slow release of energy, such as wholemeal rice, pasta etc. You could look at it online. There is plenty of information.  Also, drink lots of water - this is because one of the key tasks of the liver is to emulsify fats. Therefore, if you are dehydrated the liver has to turn it's attention to dealing with that, rather than doing what it is meant to be doing. Another tip is to eat slowly. We have something called the satiety mechanism in the brain that lets us know we are full. It takes about 20 mins for that to kick in so if you eat slowly you feel full without eating too much. 

Finally, exercise - just finding something you enjoy is the most important. I personally do a variety of sports, lots of cardiovascular but also resistance exercise(weights) as if you build some muscle it naturally requires calories as it is a 'live' matter (as opposed to fat, which is not) and so increases your metabolism.

Don't know if that's any help but if you want anymore info please let me know!

Good luck x


----------

